# Electric step Auto Trail



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got back after a trip and the omnistep will not retract either with remote or the button just inside the door , been working perfectly till now , anyone any ideas before I start grovelling about underneath or looking where a fuse might be


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Update, had a look at EM50 Interface that is behind drivers seat an it said "fuse 5 electric step" , so removed 20amp fuse and it was fine , so put it back in , and the step worked , would have understood if fuse had been loose but I had to give it a quite hard pull with snipe pliers


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You might find that your step is covered in dry mud etc, time for a good clean if you haven't already done so. 

A good strip down and clean up at least once a year is necessary. Do not use WD40, it is not an oil, exactly the opposite, it is a degreaser. Give the mechanism a good clean and a coating of grease.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

In my experience the fuse connection resolved the problem once but on several other occasions the failure was due to the switch on the step.

If you grovel down and look on the left side of the step you should see a black rubber cover secured by one phillips screw. Remove the cover and you should see a small switch.

The switch often gets clogged up with dirt and all you need to do is clean around the sloping button on the switch and refit the cover.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

scept1c said:


> In my experience the fuse connection resolved the problem once but on several other occasions the failure was due to the switch on the step.
> 
> If you grovel down and look on the left side of the step you should see a black rubber cover secured by one phillips screw. Remove the cover and you should see a small switch.
> 
> The switch often gets clogged up with dirt and all you need to do is clean around the sloping button on the switch and refit the cover.


Thanks will give that a try


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

From previous posts the problem usually lies with the connections to the motor so you do have to get under to fix it. 
On my van the steps are immediately behind the rear wheels so the mechanism gets very dirty very quickly. I have found that lubricating with anything just makes them get dirty quicker and the best form of maintenance is a regular blast, when in the down position, of the joints with pressure washer.


----------



## PJ'S (Mar 5, 2015)

I had terrible trouble when I purchased the van initially with the step. It had a mind of it's own and worked when it wanted. The worst thing was the alarm from the EM50, that I had to smother with a cushion to muffle it whilst driving.
I spent hours fiddling with wires,switches, fuses and the step itself......every time thinking I had sorted it.....oh no I hadn't.
Changed the switch, still no joy!!!
Then whilst the alarm was going off, I unscrewed the four screws holding the EM50 to the floor and lifted it up...........alarm fell silent.....hooraaah
I then did an "open all ours" and j j j j jiggled it a little, alarm back on.
Upshot is , a loose connection on the underside of the EM50 that the jiggle appears to have sorted.....I hope.
Over a year now, and still ok!!
I did make a mudguard for the step, keeps the step and switch clean now.....just in case!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Makes you wonder why they don't fit a mudflap when fitting the step, seem so obvious it's going to suffer from road crap.


----------

